
Google Self-Driving Bicycle - ksashikumar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s
======
rolyatyasmar
I feel like this is too obvious to qualify as a good April fools joke.

------
ksashikumar
[https://youtu.be/6gOjRqlgk_Y](https://youtu.be/6gOjRqlgk_Y)

------
elorant
They had me until the last scene.

